# Common Screw Sizes & Orings For Rba/rta/rda



## devdev (25/3/14)

I am still hunting down replacement screws for my Rocket/KF and my Igo

I thought it would be useful to assemble a list of screw sizes and Orings per atomiser, to help anyone trying to find this information.


Screws (Must be stainless steel)
* Rocket / Kayfun Clones: 
Deck screws - M1.6 x 3mm (.35 pitch)
Fill hole (KFL+) - M2 x 5mm
Grub Screw for airhole - M2.5 x 4mm Slotted at the top, but a hex would work as well

* Igo Clones - 
Deck screws M2 x 4mm

Orings
* Rocket / Kayfun Clones -
* Igo Clones -
* RSST (Genesis Clone) -

If anyone has additional information I will include in this post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

what also would be nice is o ring sizes and where to get them !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

Agree - have updated the initial post.

We need some folks to come forward with information


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Great thread. These o-rings are stated to work with the Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Will try to go to boltfast on Saturday if they are open and get some spares for an IGO-L then will post measurements and cost of spares.

Update: Boltfast does not stock O-Rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

A few phone calls to local suppliers, some comments:

"Far too small"
"Could only do from 2mm"
"1.6m bolts don't move, no one keeps stock"

That was three different Companies 

I found a very affordable supplier for small screws in the US, will ship to SA. Just need to confirm the sizes needed and then I will place an order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (25/3/14)

I have found this place..http://www.dph.co.za/workshops3_009.htm
and they have small silicone o-rings, but i never got around to actually go there to check.
There is also http://www.sealsolutions.co.za/orings.html
and... http://coastlandseng.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (25/3/14)

I will hopefully measure up some of my screws and Orings tonight, and then we can start compiling a proper list.

Good find Rex, hopefully one of those three does the soft silicone Orings and aren't limited to only the hard rubber ones


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Thanks @Rex Smit - another option is to buy solid silicone 1mm, 1.5mm etc. and the correct binder from Carlin Medical Extrusions (http://www.carlinmedical.co.za/) and make your own o-rings - once you cut the correct length and "glued" ends with binder you won't even see where they connect.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

I did some measurements last night, and updated the first post


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

devdev said:


> I did some measurements last night, and updated the first post



Lol that must have been some serious measuring! I hope you guys come right I would gladly stock them too then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Im going to order very soon Giz - just want to do a little more research.

Will let you know prices and supplier once I have everything in place. Then you can stock for all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Another idea is to take those stupid alan screws that come with the likes of the helios, and nimbus and replace with a screw with a thumb head. No more stripped alan keys. Just finger tighten it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Thats actually not a bad idea crafty. I dont have either of those rbas but I have seen thumb screws. What sizes are they?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

devdev said:


> Thats actually not a bad idea crafty. I dont have either of those rbas but I have seen thumb screws. What sizes are they?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I think the nimbus and helios use m2 screws. Could be mistaken. I dont have a vernier any more


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

If you don't come right locally , these guys have stock @devdev :

http://shop.vaperev.com/kayfun-spare-o-ring-and-replacement-screw-set.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/4/14)

Anyone know where I can get deck screws for a kayfun in Cape Town perhaps


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Anyone know where I can get deck screws for a kayfun in Cape Town perhaps


Seems the 1.6mm screws are rare as hens teeth. I know that Fasttech also have not had stock of them for the past 2-3 months. 

Very frustrating. Possibly try a hobby shop, which is what I did to secure the M2 screws for the IgoL. Problem is the 1.6 screws I saw were definitely not stainless, needed to be cut down with a dremel and came as part of a helicopter repair kit for about R80


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Anyone know where I can get deck screws for a kayfun in Cape Town perhaps


If you have the measurements of the screws you want I would suggest giving BoltFast a call, they stock all kinds of screws and am sure you will be able to get some from them. Alternatively you can visit them and take through a sample and they will find it for you.

They are based in epping, opposite the fire station on the left if you are coming from Goodwood side on Vanguard drive. They are on the corner and you cant miss them.


----------



## eviltoy (24/4/14)

Gonna go there and see if I can get a few hundred lol


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

why stop there? i remember a short while ago someone on the forum needed a small plastic insulator piece for their rebuildable. now if someone were to say get a 3d scan of that plastic piece done or even cad up an exact duplicate, those can be 3d printed from now till the sun burns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

@denizenx I don't think the type of plastic used in 3D printers will be able to stand the heat - I think a small mold and @Rowan Francis 's solution is still the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (2/7/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Another idea is to take those stupid alan screws that come with the likes of the helios, and nimbus and replace with a screw with a thumb head. No more stripped alan keys. Just finger tighten it.


 
fatdaddyvapes got knurled head screws:



> Knurled M2 RDA Screws
> Cannot build using them tiny holes on your RDA? Top post build it using these screws and get more air from underneath to make rain clouds. Stop the agony caused by lost philip's and hex screws. Works with all RDAs that uses M2 threads.


----------



## Cat (2/7/14)

devdev said:


> Grub Screw for airhole - M2.5 x 4mm Slotted at the top, but a hex would work as well


 

2.5mm M2.5 A2 STAINLESS STEEL GRUB SCREWS CUP POINT HEX SOCKET SET SCREW DIN 916
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321241614797?var=510176764543

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (15/1/15)

Thread necro.

Just wanted to say that builders warehouse sells a nice kit of assorted O-rings for about R70- has most sizes used in tanks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Thread necro.
> 
> Just wanted to say that builders warehouse sells a nice kit of assorted O-rings for about R70- has most sizes used in tanks.


Just remember to check that they are either nitrile or silicone. Rubber doesn't hold up well for moving parts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (16/1/15)

Well I had a look at the O-ring pack from builders although they are the right sizes they are too thick to be used in atomizers so I would say avoid. I'm still trying to source the right sizes etc will update thread if I manage to find anything locally.


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Well I had a look at the O-ring pack from builders although they are the right sizes they are too thick to be used in atomizers so I would say avoid. I'm still trying to source the right sizes etc will update thread if I manage to find anything locally.



Visit these guys (http://www.carlinmedical.co.za/), they do thin solid round silicone in various sizes as well, get the right thickness, buy a specialized silicone glue from them as well and make your own o-rings to your preferred size - you wont see or feel the joint as the glue "weld" the 2 sections into each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

